# Starting a new 55 gallon tank



## daniel89 (Dec 3, 2009)

So im starting a new 55 gallon tank semi-aggresive community tank.

Heres my list of fish, I know its alot of fish but it doesnt mean im gonna get every fish listed. I will put a * in front of the fish i must have. Please tell me what fish could work and how many of each i can get. Keep in mind like barbs I would get 1 or 3 of each and add them all together to make 10 or so.

yoyo loach - Lohachata Botia Loach
*clown loach

*red tail shark - researched grows maxium to 4.5"

*Tretocephalus Cichlid
*Red Zebra Cichlid
Fuelleborni Cichlid, Marmalade
*Electric Yellow Cichlid
*Demasoni Cichlid
Blue Johanni Cichlid
Blue Peacock Cichlid 
*Double Full Red Cockatoo Cichlid
*Firemouth Cichlid

Tiger Oscar

*Black Veil Angel 

*Tiger Barb
*Odessa Barb
*Green Tiger Barb

Twin Tail Betta - Not sure if this would work but if theres a slight chance it could im gonna try it..

*A discus - will be later down the road and i will only be getting one since there 60$ a pop unless someone can refer me to a cheaper seller

*Flame Dwarf Gourami
*Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami
*Blue Paradise

*Hi Fin Lyretail Swordtail

*Black Ghost Knifefish

*Gold Datnoid


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

well....let's see what we've got here.....

Let's start with the Discs....no go with the inhabitant list of barbs and cichlids. Angels, Clown Loaches and BGK will go with them.

Tank size: Too Small for Clown Loaches, BGKs and Datnoid.

Betta: Since you didn't put an * by him that's good....he's lunch meat.

I'm not sure the Red Tail will be very welcomed in there either but that one could be hit or miss and I'm leaning on the miss side of the fence.

That's just for starters.


----------



## daniel89 (Dec 3, 2009)

James0816 said:


> well....let's see what we've got here.....
> 
> Let's start with the Discs....no go with the inhabitant list of barbs and cichlids. Angels, Clown Loaches and BGK will go with them.
> 
> ...


Cool so i wont do discus, they are kinda expensive anyhows.

An for clown loaches bgk and datnoid, i couldnt get them for maybe a year then sell them once my tank isnt fit to hold them no more right??

ive seen a few tanks where there was lots of other fish and 1 betta in it swimming around.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

You have listed fish from Asia, Africa, Central America and South America that I see and its usually best not to mix fish from different geographic locations due to different prefered water conditions IMO. I think you would have a hard time just trying to keep half of what you listed and some of them do best in schools so that would bring you down to 1/4 of them at best IMO.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

daniel89 said:


> An for clown loaches bgk and datnoid, i couldnt get them for maybe a year then sell them once my tank isnt fit to hold them no more right??
> 
> ive seen a few tanks where there was lots of other fish and 1 betta in it swimming around.


To answer the first question. My advice (not only to you but to others as well and this is not to be taken out of context), if you don't have the adequate means to properly house a species, then pls don't get them. We've all heard the stories about "I can get it now and upgrade later". Problem is, most of the time, tomorrow never comes and the fishy is the one that pays the price.

I'm not going to sit here a say...yes..go ahead and get them now and when the time comes get rid of them. It's not my nature to do so. I'll stick to my guns on this one. Others may say different. But hey..it's a forum. ;o)

As for the betta...yes, you will find them in other tanks amoungst other fishies. But, with the majority of what you have listed, they will look at him as a tasty treat.

Archer brings up another good point. While it is possible to mix and match, it's not a common practice.


----------

